# Help me understand Fan hubs setup



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi, 
I'm want to regulating all my Case Fans so my question is how this works; 
Can I just buy a universal PWM fan hub and then connect all Case fans into the 4-pin connectors 
and then connect the fan hub to the motherboards 4 pin header and then regulate the speeds of all fans in windows? 
This is what i want for quiet operation at IDLE, but is that how it works? 

Do you also connect CPU cooler to Fan hub or to the motherboard? 

Kind Regards 
I


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

If its a pwm fan hub it will usually have a signal cable that plugs into a fan header on your motherboard. You can either use the bios or software within windows to change or regulate your fan speeds.

To achieve this though all your fans must be 4 pin pwm fans otherwise they won't be able to be controlled.

Its usually the first header on the fan hub itself where it gets all its speed data. So you won't see the fan speeds of all the other fans you plug in. That's not how it works. 

I plug my CPU fans directly into the board for the bios to control and everyone else would recommend you do the same. Case fans is a different matter and can be tuned between your personal preference of noise/performance


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 27, 2019)

Using a fan controller that is PWM are available. The ones listed go form the inexpensive to the Corsair luxury tax. The $9.99 hub does not need extra power but anything more than 4 will need extra molex or SATA provided power.






						DeepCool Fan Hub Control 4PWM Fan Speed Supports Fan with 3Pin/4Pin Cooling FH-04 : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

DeepCool Fan Hub Control 4PWM Fan Speed Supports Fan with 3Pin/4Pin Cooling FH-04 : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




*





						DEEPCOOL FH-10 Integrated Fan Hub, Powering up to 10 Fans (3-pin or 4-pin), Occupying only One 4-pin Motherboard Header (System Fan or CPU Fan): Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

DEEPCOOL FH-10 Integrated Fan Hub, Powering up to 10 Fans (3-pin or 4-pin), Occupying only One 4-pin Motherboard Header (System Fan or CPU Fan): Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				



*





						Corsair CL-9011110-WW Fan Controller Commander Pro Temperature Monitor : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
					

Corsair CL-9011110-WW Fan Controller Commander Pro Temperature Monitor : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



					www.amazon.ca
				




You should always plug your CPU fan into the MB header marked CPU. The motherboard is programmed to use that header for the CPU cooler.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2019)

The hubs just repeat the signal so whatever fan settings your BIOS has for the header you choose, will control all the fans. This is only a good idea if all the fans are identical PWN fans.

CPU cooler is best left directly to the mobos CPU fan header


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 27, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If its a pwm fan hub it will usually have a signal cable that plugs into a fan header on your motherboard. You can either use the bios or software within windows to change or regulate your fan speeds.
> 
> To achieve this though all your fans must be 4 pin pwm fans otherwise they won't be able to be controlled.
> 
> ...



Great info, thank you! So does that mean that with a *Fan hub* you can't group two front panel fans and two back panel fans into 2 seperate settings so that you have one fan curve for front panel fans and another fan curve for back panel fans? If that is possible how could that look?


----------



## erixx (Aug 27, 2019)

I will never understad why buy a fan hub when all mobos come with several fan ports for direct connection (and then easy tweaking from bios). And you can Y-chain your fans to one fan port if needed. Unless you make a hypercomplex build or just like complexity........... 

PD: strange how Amazon makes links: https://www.amazon.ca/Corsair-CL-9011110-WW-Controller-Commander-Temperature/dp/B0725HP1J2   just does the job, but in the links above there are all kind of referrers and what not....

PD2: Quote "Great info, thank you! So does that mean that with a *Fan hub* you can't group two front panel fans and two back panel fans into 2 seperate settings so that you have one fan curve for front panel fans and another fan curve for back panel fans? If that is possible how could that look? "
If the Fan has software control I guess yes, it's possible. So another reason to not use hubs if you can control a separate curve for EACH fan from (a good) BIOS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

erixx said:


> I will never understad why buy a fan hub when all mobos come with several fan ports for direct connection (and then easy tweaking from bios). And you can Y-chain your fans to one fan port if needed. Unless you make a hypercomplex build or just like complexity...........



Or maybe God forbid.... People just want more fans for more airflow/better cooling?


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 27, 2019)

interstellar said:


> Great info, thank you! So does that mean that with a *Fan hub* you can't group two front panel fans and two back panel fans into 2 seperate settings so that you have one fan curve for front panel fans and another fan curve for back panel fans? If that is possible how could that look?



No you cannot the fan hub runs at whatever speed the header it is using is set at. If you want to do that get 2 Y fan splitters 



			Amazon.ca


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 27, 2019)

erixx said:


> I will never understad why buy a fan hub when all mobos come with several fan ports for direct connection (and then easy tweaking from bios). And you can Y-chain your fans to one fan port if needed. Unless you make a hypercomplex build or just like complexity...........
> 
> PD: strange how Amazon makes links: https://www.amazon.ca/Corsair-CL-9011110-WW-Controller-Commander-Temperature/dp/B0725HP1J2   just does the job, but in the links above there are all kind of referrers and what not....
> 
> ...



Hmm I know that not all motherboards with PWM allow fan speeds to go below 40%.


So what are quality PWM fans to get today? (without jerking sounds)
What are some quality PWM fan hubs that can go 300-600RPM?

I guess my situations - for practical applications - is: 
A) Get a motherboard with at least 5 PWM headers (ryzen or Intel) that allow them to reach 300-600RPM region for silence at idle. (maybe not the CPU fan should be able to go that low)
B) Or get a qality fan hub, and regulate all case fans (never CPU) at same speed as one unit.. hmm..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

interstellar said:


> Great info, thank you! So does that mean that with a *Fan hub* you can't group two front panel fans and two back panel fans into 2 seperate settings so that you have one fan curve for front panel fans and another fan curve for back panel fans? If that is possible how could that look?



No - if thats what you want to do then it would be better to by PWM splitters plug one into your CHA_Fan1 and the other in your CHA_FAN2 header and run them independently from each other in the bios or with software.... thats exactly how i run mine. I use PWM fan splitters that can take 3-4 different fans, plug them into case fan headers and use bios to adjust the speeds Front/bottom on the standard profile while top 3 are on silent - Thats positive airflow - the hotter it gets, the more the front/bottom fans ram up to pull for air in



interstellar said:


> Hmm I know that not all motherboards with PWM allow fan speeds to go below 40%.
> 
> 
> So what are quality PWM fans to get today? (without jerking sounds)
> ...



Youd be lucky to get a board with 5 PWM headers - not including the CPU fan headers of course. CHA_FAN headers are normally 2 or 3


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 27, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No - if thats what you want to do then it would be better to by PWM splitters plug one into your CHA_Fan1 and the other in your CHA_FAN2 header and run them independently from each other in the bios or with software.... thats exactly how i run mine. I use PWM fan splitters that can take 3-4 different fans, plug them into case fan headers and use bios to adjust the speeds Front/bottom on the standard profile while top 3 are on silent - Thats positive airflow - the hotter it gets, the more the front/bottom fans ram up to pull for air in



Man i really appreciate your easy to understand explanations! If i use a PWM fan splitter that can take 3-4 different fans could it not cause *problems regarding voltage* from motherboard? The motherboard delivers 12 volts through the fan header, if i Split it into 3-4 fans wouldn't the header need more than 12 volts?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

interstellar said:


> Man i really appreciate your easy to understand explanations! If i use a PWM fan splitter that can take 3-4 different fans could it not cause *problems regarding voltage* from motherboard? The motherboard delivers 12 volts through the fan header, if i Split it into 3-4 fans wouldn't the header need more than 12 volts?



Not a problem

Most multi-fan (multi = more than 3) cable pwm splitters come with molex or sata connections to help keep fans powered.

I use the one from GELID which uses a molex

Akasa has their own version of the one listed above

Akasa Sata powered version - though this one doesnt have cable sleeving like the other two do so generally doesnt look as nice.

It generally does help if the fans youre hooking up to each individual fan header are the same make and model though. If they are a mishmash of models and speeds then all of them will be running at different RPMs and such.

So you could have 3 Corsair MLs for the front but decide you want some cheaper Noctua Redux fans for the top and rear of the case. Run the top and rear case fans on the rear fan header


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 27, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not a problem
> 
> Most multi-fan (multi = more than 3) cable pwm splitters come with molex or sata connections to help keep fans powered.
> 
> ...



Once again great info! So for a last questions: I read the GLIED PWM description and it says "control up to max. 4 GELID PWM fans." Does it mean it only supports GELID PWN FANS? Could i get a universal multi-fan PWM splitter 
IT also says "Connect 4 PWM fans to your mainboard’s CPU socket" Are they talking about CPU_fan header? I thought i was supposed to be connected to CHA_1 or CHA_2 and not CPU Fan header (where the CPU goes).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

Thats just marketing speak - Gelid sell their own line of fans - its just the same as Apple saying only use Apple certified/branded accessories with their products.

Fans are fans 3 pin - pin - all shapes - all sizes - still uses the same 3 or 4 pin. plugs into a regular 3 or 4 pin mobo fan header.

Where you connect it doesnt matter If youre running an AIO cooler and want to use 4 fans then you could connect it up to your CPU header. Otherwise for case fans you use the CHA_FAN headers.


----------



## erixx (Aug 27, 2019)

it's because they want to keep it save for some mobos only have one dynamic speed fan, the CPU_fan...

"Only Gelid fans" is marketing bullshit.

PD: I have seven 12cm fans and no hub.
a) 3in1 at top
b) 3in1 front ( radiator)
c) 1 rear
Using only 3 mobo headers.
a) and c) are set up to stay halted most of the time (they start above 50ºC CPU temp, in bios; the halted option only appears when you select them as DC fans, being PWM)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2019)

interstellar said:


> Great info, thank you! So does that mean that with a *Fan hub* you can't group two front panel fans and two back panel fans into 2 seperate settings so that you have one fan curve for front panel fans and another fan curve for back panel fans? If that is possible how could that look?



Fan hubs are a dumb design that gets one signal and repeats it - all fans on the hub will have the same power to them. If they are different fans (size, max RPM, etc) then say, 50% fan speed will end up varying as to the actual result.

In my previous build i used a 4 fan hub for the 4x140mm fans on my AIO radiator, so a single output gave them all the same speed.

PWM hubs will require external power (sata connector usually), and PWM works by pulsing 12V, not by dropping voltages.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 27, 2019)

interstellar said:


> Man i really appreciate your easy to understand explanations! If i use a PWM fan splitter that can take 3-4 different fans could it not cause *problems regarding voltage* from motherboard? The motherboard delivers 12 volts through the fan header, if i Split it into 3-4 fans wouldn't the header need more than 12 volts?


Current rating should be more important. Most fan headers on the motherboard can supply 12V 1A or more. See the specs page or digital manual for msi boards (what a garbage. I had to download and check it to discern any technical details). While fans eat way less. So you can easily run 4 or more fans from a single header unless the fans you're buying are high rpm industrial grade ones.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 27, 2019)

interstellar said:


> Can I just buy a universal PWM fan hub and then connect all Case fans into the 4-pin connectors
> and then connect the fan hub to the motherboards 4 pin header


No. First, it is important to understand there is a difference between a "fan hub" and a "fan controller". If you just want to add fans, you get a hub. If you want to add fans and control speeds too, you get a fan controller. 

Power is another problem. You don't want to demand too much current through a single motherboard fan connector. I would not attempt to power more than 2 fans through a single connector. For example, I would advise against using a 3-way splitter, or daisy chaining Y-splitters. So you must make sure any hub or controller you get supplies its own power. As kapone32 suggested above, this is typically done through a separate molex or SATA power connector directly from the PSU. 

Note that some controllers do let you power and control the CPU fan too. However, if you go that route, you may have to disable the CPU Fan monitoring and alarm features in your BIOS Setup Menu. Some systems will automatically shutdown (or prevent boot/fail POST) if no CPU fan is detected or 0RPM is sensed.

For more information about hubs and controllers, and to see some recommended devices, see Best Fan Controllers and Fan Hubs for PC.


erixx said:


> I will never understad why buy a fan hub when all mobos come with several fan ports for direct connection


I will never understand why people say "I will never understand".  It seems more like a refusal to accept any other possible scenario rather than being intellectually incapable of understanding.  

Even for the intellectually challenged, things are typically easy to understand once all the facts are first and foremost,  accepted, and then understood. 

So first, it is important to accept that not "all" motherboards come with several fan ports! In fact, many budget boards come with just two and one is for the CPU. Many ITX and µATX motherboards, come with just 2 fan connectors (again with 1 being for the CPU). Case in point, the ASUS ROG STRIX B250G Gaming Micro-ATX board. 

Some people are concerned about looks and cable management. Some fans come with short power leads. Some larger cases may put the case fan far away from the motherboard fan header. A hub/controller may solve the distance and cable management problem too.

Some folks are very concerned about fan noise. This is particularly true with HTPCs (home theater PCs). A fan controller may allow multiple fans to run at slower speeds in near silence and still move massive amounts of cool air where a single case fan would have to spin at faster (and louder) speeds. 

No doubt there are other reasons some may want or need a hub/controller. Having an open mind to additional possibilities can help one understand why someone might do something too.


----------

